

Twitter 'flat lined' with new user base - keltecp11
http://edition.cnn.com/2010/TECH/01/26/has.twitter.peaked/index.html

======
waterlesscloud
I think Twitter has actually done a poor job of communicating what they are.

They got pigeonholed as being about "what I had for lunch" and they haven't
totally broken out of that in the mind of the broader public.

Their internal documents that leaked to TechCrunch indicated that they have a
much clearer and more ambitious vision internally, they really need to get
that across to the general public.

It feels like there's some internal conflict about their commercialism vs
their desire to be hip. That's a hunch, though.

------
fossguy
And they will go downhill from now on...

